# 愛する人



## Death4ngel

Why is "aisuru hito" translated to "love ones"?
aisuru is the abbreviation of ai wo suru right?

Well i can get the "soba ni ite" part which is "stay beside me"

But i don't get it why "soba ni ite aisuru hito" is translated to "Stay by my side, my love".

i mean isn't 愛する an action?

Sorry for asking another question here. If i should create a new thread, please tell me to do so.

Why is another sentence "ねえこんなにも" translated to just "You see?"

This is the whole paragraph. 
"側にいて愛する人時を超えて形を変えて
ふたりまだ見ぬ未来がここに
ねえこんなにも残ってるから"

I don't if this would be any help. but the lyrics is from the song "HEAVEN" by 浜崎あゆみ. If you need the link to where  i got the translations from, tell me too. Because i need 30 posts to place links here.

Thanks.


----------



## imchongjun

Hi, Death4ngel.
>Why is "aisuru hito" translated to "love ones"?
"aisuru hito" means "the person(s) I love" or "the person(s) who is(are) in love". From the context of the song, I think this phrase means the former. The point is that "aisuru" modifies "hito". Let me show you some examples with the same grammatical structure.

tabi-suru hito "the person who travels/people who travel"
dokusho-suru hito "the person who read/people who read"
koi-suru onna-tati "women in love" 

"soba ni ite aisuru hito" is an ambiguous phrase. It is possible to take that "soba ni ite aisuru" modifies "hito" (the person who is beside me and loves me), but I think this is not the case. It is more adequate to interpret that "soba ni ite (kudasai), aisuru hito" (please stay beside me, the person I love".

>Why is another sentence "ねえこんなにも" translated to just "You see?"
ねえ is an interjection used to call someone's attention. I think this is the word that is translated into "you see". こんなにも ("this much" or "so much") is an adverb modifying 残っている, and the song is effectively saying "(stay with me, my love, because) there is so much of our future left undiscovered"


----------



## NonComposMentis

imchongjun said:


> Hi, Death4ngel.
> >"aisuru hito" means "the person(s) I love" or "the person(s) who is(are) in love".


Why is this 愛する人 and not 愛してる人?


----------



## Kakeru

Sometime the person translating would do some adaptations, instead of literal translation.

Edit: I was referring to the op's


----------



## imchongjun

Hi, NonComposMentis.

愛している人 is also fine. Recently I heard a certain singer say ぼくの　愛している人よ in one of his songs. The difference between 愛する人 and 愛している人 is very subtle. The grammatical function of ている of 愛している人 is obviously to express the present state or condition, so the difference of these two phrases may be similar to that of "the person I love" and "the person I am in love with". Actually I am very curious to know how other people think about the difference between these phrases and how they express their distinction in English.


----------



## Flaminius

NonComposMentis said:


> Why is this 愛する人 and not 愛してる人?


The most brutal answer is it is so because it is a set phrase.    Now a more detailed explanation follows.

愛する means that you love someone presently with an understanding that you are not going to change your mind (well, heart) any time too soon.  愛している means that you love someone currently and the feeling is on-going but  it is not necessarily permanent.

In fact, 愛する here can be equated with the English verb in present tense (I love you).


----------



## NonComposMentis

Flaminius said:


> The most brutal answer is it is so because it is a set phrase.    Now a more detailed explanation follows.
> 
> 愛する means that you love someone presently with an understanding that you are not going to change your mind (well, heart) any time too soon.  愛している means that you love someone currently and the feeling is on-going but  it is not necessarily permanent.
> 
> In fact, 愛する here can be equated with the English verb in present tense (I love you).



I suspected that would be the answer, でも納得はむずかしい。Don't you tell someone you love 愛してる？Does that give the feeling of impermanence? (Out upon it, I have loved / Three whole days together! / And am like to love three more, / If it prove fair weather. / Time shall moult away his wings / Ere he shall discover / In the whole wide world again / Such a constant lover.)

I think I'll go with the set phrase answer, because that is the only one I can really understand.


----------



## NonComposMentis

imchongjun said:


> 愛している人 is also fine. Recently I heard a certain singer say ぼくの　愛している人よ in one of his songs. The difference between 愛する人 and 愛している人 is very subtle. The grammatical function of ている of 愛している人 is obviously to express the present state or condition, so the difference of these two phrases may be similar to that of "the person I love" and "the person I am in love with". Actually I am very curious to know how other people think about the difference between these phrases and how they express their distinction in English.



Hi imchongjun,

I almost missed your reply, having dropped to the bottom where I saw Flaminius' post. In English "the person I love" and "the person I'm in love with" mean exactly the same thing. Both are referring to your special someone. Without the definite article, the former would be used for people other than someone you are in love with, saying something like "someone I love" or "a person I love dearly" etc.

If there is a distinction, I would suspect that when you say "the person I love" you are talking as a mature person taking responsibility for your own actions. Being "in love with" someone, or "falling in love" seems to me to be not completely taking responsibility for your own actions, making yourself a powerless pawn in the hands of fate. 

Or perhaps you are referring to the fact that "the person I love" refers to a permanent state while "the person I'm in love with" emphasis the present condition? In that case, are you saying 愛する人 corresponds more to "the person I love" (permanent state) and 愛してる人 corresponds to "the person I'm in love with" (current condition)? In English that is really just a question of emphasis, not a difference in meaning. Do you mean that is the same in Japanese, just a difference in emphasis?


----------



## imchongjun

Hi, NonComposMentis.
Thank you for clarifying the distinction or the sameness of English "I love" and "I am in love". I learn something from your comment.
The latter half of your comment is exactly what I wanted to say. "te iru" has a lot of functions, one of which is to give a focus on the present state of things. So from the grammatical point of view, "aishite iru" is an expression which has more emphasis on the present state than "aisuru", though I think the distinction is, in this case, is very subtle. If I call to my love in a poem, I personally prefer to use "aisuru hito", but actually both of them are used to call to a lover in songs and I think there was a TV drama entitled "aishite iru hito yo".

Flaminius says that 
>愛している means that you love someone currently and the feeling is on-going but it is not necessarily permanent.
Since "te iru" emphasizes the present state of things it often implies a change in future. But I would say that, in this particular case, the phrase focuses more on the passion the speaker feels at present rather than the change which (inevitably?) occur later.

The difference between "aisuru" and "aishite iru" is, in my opinion, very subtle. I am quite sure people detect different shades of meaning in these phrases, depending on age, cultural background and so on. Nowadays young people seem to be using "aishite iru" quite freely, but older generations like me feel a slight discomfort in saying "aishite iru". So it is no wonder there is a sort of "language gap" between them. 

(Thanks for Suckling's poem. I am an admirer of metaphisical poets)


----------



## Death4ngel

I think i finally got it. ”愛する人”Is the short form of　”愛をする”　Right？　
It's just like 愛してる　Is the short form of 愛している　And also a short form of 愛をしている。
The literal translation would be "to do love” which is "to love", and the action of "loving a person" would also equates to "a loved one".

Anyway thanks for all your help.


----------



## Flaminius

Death4ngel said:


> I think i finally got it. ”愛する人”Is the short form of　”愛をする”　Right？


No it's not.  There is no instance of 愛をする attested.  愛する is a verb meaning "to love."  It happens to consist of 愛, a noun, and する, a verb with many derivative verbs.


----------



## Death4ngel

I see.　I read it in Tae Kim's Japanese page that in Japanese there is many slangs and abbreviations. I think i got it mixed up. It says that the ている, the　い　is dropped and てる is pronouced. But it didnt say that it can be written as てる! My bad.

"For example: 
（１）　何をしているの？(Those particles are such a pain to say all the time...) 
（２）　何しているの？ (Ugh, I hate having to spell out all the vowels.) 
（３）　何してんの？ (Ah, perfect.) " - quoted from Tae Kim's Japanese Grammer Guide

Which is why i thought 愛する is also a short form.
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

